# Phillips 21PT9457/55 chasis SK4.0L



## pepino464 (Nov 11, 2011)

este tv a mi taller con el capacitor C617=100uf 160V abombado , C608=  472K explotado , el diodo D610= RU4AM explotado , al reemplazarle estos  componentes me doy cuenta que el tv trata de encender y se apaga , el  causante es el flyback BSC29-3807B , el cual tiene fuga en su parte  superior que esta agrietada , por lo que he leido se que hay un  reemplazo directo que es el BSC25-3385-83 , y por otra parte otros dicen  que el BSC25-29 tambien es un reemplazo o no se si sera para adaptarlo ,  lo cierto es que ninguno de estos flybacks los consigo , mi pregunta es  si alguien ha hecho alguna adaptacion para este flyback , le pido por  favor y me ayuden ya que intenté adaptarle el TAT2012 y no me sirvió  pues me revento el transistor de salida horizontal , no se si seria  porque no conecte ningún cable donde va el pin 9 del original marcado en  la placa como (M) y que acopla con L304 , C317, C325 y L301 , espero  con ansias sus repuestas....


----------



## KILLER7 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ta etapa horizontal es crítica en los Philips, ya de por ser Philips son un dolor de muela tremendo, y ni le intentes adaptar nada porque no te lo va a tomar jamás; y creo que te equivocás en lo de adaptar (creo) porque si es reemplazo, no tenes que adaptar nada de nada. Algunos de éstos rinden mal con repuestos nuevos y es porque no son los flyback's originales de fábrica. Intentá por todos los medios comprar/encargar el BSC29-3807B. En mi país siempre se consiguen, aunque tengas que pagar el transporte, yo creo que si lo buscás lo conseguís.
De última, algunos flyback's, lo sellás con pegamento de alta tensión para tapar los arcos, algunas veces andan por largo tiempo, algunas veces no sirve de nada.


----------



## masaru (Nov 12, 2011)

Hola . como te habras dado cuenta el TV es de los Slim. extra chatos . La deflexion debe ser aproximadamente de 135° contra los convencionales de 90° en 20 y 21" . Esto implica que el yugo y el fly-back tienen algunas peculiaridades para conseguir mas deflexion. Y la conexion ( M ) es una derivacion para la convergencia dinamica. ( correxion Este/Oeste ). Aunque pudieses adaptar otro 
fly-back y lograras AT la imagen resultante no sería proporcionada , o sea con efecto almohada. Por experiencia personal en un caso similar probé dos fly-back de reemplazo , uno tenía mucho ANCHO , y el otro deformaba en la esquinas. Deberías intentar conseguir el original para evitar problemas y dolores de cabeza. SLDS. !!


----------



## pepino464 (Mar 4, 2012)

amigo disculpame mi ignorancia , esta derivacion para la convergencia dinamica que voltalle lleva , o no lleva voltaje?



otra cosa con que voltaje (+B) trabaja el flyback original


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2012)

intenta comprarlo por Internet al flyback,son un dolor de muelas como lo dijo KILLER7


----------



## zopilote (Mar 4, 2012)

Yo tambien busque esos flyback, por que los vendian solo en la capital, pero ahora no los tienen, quise traerlos directo de china, pero solo atienden pedidos por caja de 50unidades, y con el peso que cobran no me alcanza a cubrir los costos. Como estas tvs son inestables(sufren caidas a diario), sucede que puedes encontrarlo si visitas los talleres, preguntas por estos y alguno te lo puede vender de alguna tv rota.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Oct 17, 2013)

hola buenas dias
no tengo mucha experiencia en estos de los flayback
me urge reemplazar este flayback porque tiene fuga y da unos chispaso brusco

el flayback para su reemplazo que datos son necesario saber
para este modelo de placa que modelos son compatibles
como saber si un flayback puede o no ser compatible

gracias por su ayuda


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 17, 2013)

que chasis lleva el tv ?


----------



## celtronics2011 (Oct 17, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> que chasis lleva el tv ?





chasis : s sk4.0L CA


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 17, 2013)

este esquema es el mismo chasis de tu modelo de tv 
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index..._remository/Itemid,34/func,startdown/id,8144/
flyback original es el  BSC29-3807B 
el reemplazo es        BSC25-3385-83
hay otros reemplazos como los de diemen ,el vendedor deveria saber cuales son sus reemplazos teniendo el numero del original


----------



## emma22390 (Oct 18, 2013)

Colega el-rey-julien, el reemplazo del Flyback BSC29-3807B leí que era el BSC25-3355-83, y no 3385
Puede ser??

Saludos..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 18, 2013)

o me equivoque o tipiee mal ,luego confirmo cual de los dos es . quizás sirvan los dos ,sera cuestion de buscar la info de los pines y comparar
mira aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/phillips-21pt9457-55-chasis-sk4-0l-enciende-apaga-66061/

 BSC29-3807B = BSC25-3385-83

si no el lunes o martes le pregunto a un amigo que es servicie oficial philip


----------



## celtronics2011 (Oct 24, 2013)

reempasando el flyback d303 ,d302 que es +- 13 voltios
 calienta demaciado. . . .  se cruzan ¿alguna solucion


----------



## emma22390 (Oct 24, 2013)

Los diodos actúan como fusibles,al estar quizás averiado el IC301..
por tensión no se queman,necesitas una tensión muy alta para hacerlo..

desvincula el IC,si te deja encenderlo,medí las tensiones sin el IC,con diodos nuevos..


----------



## celtronics2011 (Oct 28, 2013)

hola  buenas  tardes 
 el problema lo  resolvi con repuestos originales lo  que me revento la cabeza  son lo diodos  +/- 13v  no son comunes  son especiales  
(con diodos  comunes calientan demasiados )
alguien  me podria decir   que tipo  de diodos son y cuales su posibles  reemplazos

gracias



diodos de alta frecuencia ( rapidos)  
ba158  reemplazos  cuales  seria   los recomendables
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 28, 2013)

los reemplazos son estos     BY 204/8, BY 207, BY 407, BY 208/600 .
pero primero le pondría un *UF4007* que también es un diodo rapido de un amper y fácil de conseguir,
*no confundir con el diodo común 1n4007 *


----------



## S.W.A.T. (Oct 29, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> o me equivoque o tipiee mal ,luego confirmo cual de los dos es . quizás sirvan los dos ,sera cuestion de buscar la info de los pines y comparar
> mira aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/phillips-21pt9457-55-chasis-sk4-0l-enciende-apaga-66061/
> 
> BSC29-3807B = BSC25-3385-83
> ...



bueno estaremos pendiente de tu respuesta ya que yo tambien estoy en las mismas buscando reemplazo para el flyback bsc25-3355-83 y el unico que encuentro como posible reemplazo es el bsc29-3807b (hr 80294) pero segun hr diemen es diferente la configuracion de pines en uno pin 5 es gnd y en el otro pin 7 es gnd.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 29, 2013)

emma22390 dijo:
			
		

> Colega el-rey-julien, el reemplazo del Flyback BSC29-3807B leí que *era el BSC25-3355-83*, y no 3385
> Puede ser??
> 
> Saludos..



asi es es ese el correcto  BSC25-3355-83


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 29, 2013)

S.W.A.T. dijo:
			
		

> bueno estaremos pendiente de tu respuesta ya que yo tambien estoy en las mismas buscando reemplazo para el flyback bsc25-3355-83 y el unico que encuentro como posible reemplazo es el bsc29-3807b (hr 80294) pero segun hr diemen es diferente la configuracion de pines en uno pin 5 es gnd y en el otro pin 7 es gnd.



mira en el chasis si estan los dos pin a gnd,


----------



## S.W.A.T. (Oct 29, 2013)

bueno revise en el manual de servicio de ambos tv tanto en el chasis sk 4.0 como en el sk 4.1l ca los flybacks tienen la misma configuracion en los pines.pero lo que no aparece en el manual es la serie de los flybacks.ahora solo falta que el compañero celtronics2011 nos diga la serie de su flyback para estar seguros.

gracias rey julien por tu pronta respuesta y solo falta algo por decir larga vida al rey.saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 29, 2013)

la respuesta la tenia la semana pasada,pero me olvide ,si no me la recordabas ,,,,


----------



## elsoshion (Nov 12, 2014)

Buena tarde, compañeros, tengo una tv phillips 29PT9457/55  el cual se enciende y la tv trata de dar imagen, pero se apaga y se escucha un ruido en la parte de atras y al apagarlo huele a quemado.

al abrirlo y encenderla nuevamente, se genera una chispa o rayo en el flyback y el rayo aparece cada vez que la tv intentar dar imagen y se apaga automaticamente y luego trata de encenderse nuevamente y de nuevo aparece el rayo y se apaga la tv.

Mi pregunta es, si el problema es efectivamente del flyback y si este se puede reparar, si no se puede reparar hay repuestos para el cambio del flyback?

Adicional quisiera saber como se mide el flyback para ver si esta en buen funcionamiento o no ?

si en dado caso no fuera el flyback, que otro componente podria generar este problema?


----------



## sergiot (Nov 12, 2014)

Olvidate de todo lo que le quieras hacer al flyback, está pinchado y razón suficiente para el cambio, con eso no se _juega_ y mucho menos en un Philips.

He conocido técnicos que los emparchaba con epoxi, pero una solución de pocos días y sin garantía.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 12, 2014)

Ojo, el último tv Philips que he mirado dió un chispazo el flyback y se cargó el módulo de control. Después de quitarle averias en vertical, sonido, alimentación y líneas lo tuve que dejar sin reparar .
Ahora está en lista de espera en la zona de desguaze.


----------



## matrixmax (Feb 4, 2015)

emma22390 dijo:
			
		

> Colega el-rey-julien, el reemplazo del Flyback BSC29-3807B leí que era el BSC25-3355-83, y no 3385
> Puede ser??
> 
> Saludos..


 
el reemplazo del BSC29-3807B es el BSC25-N1571


----------



## saimen (Jul 15, 2015)

hola, soy nuevo en la comunidad y quisiera un poco de apoyo.
tengo un televisor philips que se escucha cuando magnetiza y enciende pero no da imagen (ni gris ni nada), a los segundos de haber encendido (de 30 - 40 segundo) se apaga espera 5 seg y vuelve a encender y sin imagen de nuevo, se poco de electronica, MAS BIEN LO BASICO, aunque ya he reparado una antes (pero otro problema), pero tengo esa tv que necesito reparar, muchas gracias de ante mano.

info extra:
modelo 29PT9457/55
SERIAL BJ2A0817008437 ...


----------



## pandacba (Jul 16, 2015)

Un televisor de ese tipo para ser reparado necesita bastantes conocimientos de electrónica y mucha experiencia en reparación, lamentablenente no alcanza con coonocimientos básicos


----------

